# Sigelei Legend V2



## Sir Vape (19/8/14)

We asked the guys at Sigelei to pop in a couple of these in with our order.

The Sigelei Legend V2

More info and pricing will be released tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ibanez (19/8/14)

I have one. Think it's great!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/8/14)

ibanez said:


> I have one. Think it's great!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ibanez (19/8/14)

Topped with a Kanger Aerotank V2 with Flavour Art Condensed Milk Flavour. Sitting quietly in a hotel bar somewhere in theUkraine 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Sir Vape (19/8/14)

Niiiiiiiicccceee!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/9/14)

Hey Senhor Vape
Did you or are you going to get these?


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Sir Vape (13/9/14)

Hey man. Yip we have a couple coming in a week or so.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/9/14)

Nice, and how much will they be? 


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world


----------



## Sir Vape (20/9/14)

The confirmed pricing on the Legend V2 is R1050. Email me on asksirvape@gmail.com. Orders to be couriered Monday.


----------



## Sir Vape (22/9/14)

All orders were packed this morning guys and are awaiting collection from our courier. You will have these in your hands tomorrow  Will email tracking numbers once collected.


----------

